# Saturn owners only please.



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I don't have a Saturn, but your not the boss of me. Good luck.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

It has held up very well. That being said, have not used it nearly as much as my 18'
AIRE cat. Satisfied with durability, construction and price.


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

i bought one in 2009, 14'.

used approximately 10-12 trips a year.

i clean it well at the end of each season and 303 it pretty much every other year.

its still in great shape overall. the only thing that has failed after 9 years on the water is the rubber handles on each end peeled off this year. i may glue a new handle on but we never really used them that much anyway.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

My 13' Saturn is 5 years old and I have not had any problems with it really. The floor is clipped in by plastic clips that have broken due to hitting rocks over time. Easy fix was to just use a couple of carabineers and it works as good as new. In the mornings I need to top off the tubes, I believe that is more to do with the pressure release valves releasing because of the temperature than anything wrong with the boat though.
I have it on the river probably about 12-15 days a year and I have not 303 the boat at all but I do keep it partially inflated in the garage at all times. I do believe the other boats probably last longer but for the price it's a great way to get on the river. I love the boat and glad I bought it because it has provided for lots of great trips.
For prospective I do a lot of trips on the Salt and Rio Grande and have done a lot of really low water trips. So there has been no lack of hitting rocks and getting stuck on rocks to deal with. So it has had to deal with a decent amount of abuse.


----------



## lostInPDX (Jun 14, 2017)

I have a Saturn. Although I haven't had it for 2+ years, I know someone with the same (except for slight design changes over the years) one that has had it for probably 4-5 and is on the river frequently.

Mine is just like I got it, but it hasn't been in the water all that much. My friends has been abused and used on class iv and higher rivers, drug over and wrapped around rocks. It is still in good shape. 

Saturn has a bad rap for whatever reason and people will turn up their noses. If you can ignore that, I think the quality is pretty good these days for the price.

It probably won't last as long as some of the others. My theory is.. I probably will want to switch out to another size or style before all that long. If it is totally trashed in 4 years and I can't sell it.. I've still got my money's worth.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Its worth buying just so people can look down their noses at you when your floating by with 1/2 their investment $'s underneath you. I have owned a fifteen footer for 8 years, still holds air! Also row a Sotar cat 16'(10 year old), RMR 12'(one year old) and a dory (30 years old). I take the one that fills the need best for the trip I'm going on. Between myself and my family we started out with one boat and now jointly own 7 boats (which includes two Saturns). If you buy a Saturn it will most likely not be the last boat you buy if you love rafting.


----------



## UriahJones (Aug 10, 2015)

I have only had one for one season so far. Its been on 3 trips and a total of about 15 river days so far. I'm pleased with it for a secondary boat option on Class III rivers (which is all I intend to use this boat for). 

I have an Aire SDP that is my main ride, and Aire 156E for bigger trips. Overall the 13' Saturn handles not as well as the SDP, but is acceptable. Definitely a decent way to get on the river for cheap. 

A couple negatives on the Saturn. The lesser tube size makes it much less comfortable as a paddle boat for myself (and any taller people). Non-movable thwarts means that it is more awkward to set up for a paddle boat. I would not want to paddle a lot of Class IV in the Saturn, but for an easy river boat that will get you down, it is a good option.


----------



## Fuzzie (Jan 23, 2009)

I bought a Saturn in March of 2009. I ran it for the summers of 09, 10, 11, 12, and 13. Many many river miles. Probably 2000 ish miles. West Water, MFS, Deso, several Lodores, Yampa. Many Upper C runs. Many ABC runs on the Flaming Gorge. A few others along the way. In March of 2013, I was invited on a May 2014 Grand. I decided I wanted a bigger boat for that trip and bought a NRS Cheyenne, 15'2", for the trip. After the trip, I decided that owning both boats was too much for me and my space. I sold the Saturn to a couple/friends who have now been running the boat for the summers of 14, 15, 16, and 17. The Boat is good to go. I'm guessing that that boat has 3000 miles under it's belt. I bet the river miles to cost ratio is as good as any other privately owned raft out there. And getting better every year!


----------



## Jiggyjay (Dec 29, 2016)

Awesome feedback guys.. any major problems with the boat specifically seam leakage?


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Sounds like the raft is much like the car, it'll get you there just not in as much style😎


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

Jiggyjay said:


> Awesome feedback guys.. any major problems with the boat specifically seam leakage?


no leaks anywhere, seams or otherwise.


----------



## salmonjammer (Dec 14, 2011)

I have one Hysides 1997 raft, one Sotar Cat and two Saturn cats. The saturns are about 7 years old. They have been down the MFS, Main Salmon, Grande Ronde, Owyhee, John Day, Deschutes, etc. No problems at all. I like the light weight of the tubes, allows to pick up the whole cat on late summer MFS trips. No leaks, no issues


----------



## ScottM (Jun 24, 2010)

*7 years and going strong*

Bought my 14' in 2011 and it's been a real workhorse. It get's about 20-30 river days a year and 'just works'.


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

I've owned a 13' and 14.5' Saturn raft. They were great for the price. They used to sell at Costco from time to time for a great price.

No issues to report. They did the lower rogue several times, sf payette, Umpqua and lots of Stillwater river runs.

Great boats for the Costco price.


----------



## Jiggyjay (Dec 29, 2016)

mkashzg said:


> Sounds like the raft is much like the car, it'll get you there just not in as much style😎


Why buy a BMW when a Honda can take you to the same places for half the cost? I know that's some people have the "hey look at me I'm richer than you" mentality but I just laugh at those people.. 


Sounds look all the hysteria of Saturn boats falling apart after 1 year that I read on earlier Saturn threads were just that. I've been looking at purchasing one but nowadays they aren't as cheap as they use to be. They did however made upgrades on their boats(thicker material) to justify the extra cost.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

Well I guess the difference in them is supposed to be Hypalon vs PVC and the Saturns are glued not welded. Supposedly you have a max life span of 15 years on the Saturns and the high end Hypalon can last 30+ years. I don't know if that is really true and no dealer is willing to promise you its going to last that long. I think the longest warranty I have seen is 10 years on the Hypalon boats. I am sure they are a little higher quality but there is no guarantee either way so I figure I might as well go with the cheaper option. 

I have been in both and I don't really notice any performance difference on the river. I personally really like having the drop stitch floor in the raft as well. Seems to float a little higher and nice for standing on.


----------



## lostInPDX (Jun 14, 2017)

The biggest issue I have with my saturn is that it won't fold up like a hypalon raft. That is more a material thing, not so much a Saturn thing. Although, the thicker bottom half with rubber strake makes it harder to fold. And that is a Saturn thing.

I just felt like it was putting too much pressure on the seams and I noticed some slight pulling and bunching where I don't want it. I didn't want to keep folding it so I now trailer the thing to avoid that issue altogether. I will also keep it partially inflated year around and stored in the garage.


----------



## KennyChaffin (Aug 8, 2016)

I've had mine for 4 years. Been down middle fork of the salmon 2 times the main salmon and several fishing trips only leakage I had was a valve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Jiggyjay said:


> Why buy a BMW when a Honda can take you to the same places for half the cost? I know that's some people have the "hey look at me I'm richer than you" mentality but I just laugh at those people..
> 
> 
> Sounds look all the hysteria of Saturn boats falling apart after 1 year that I read on earlier Saturn threads were just that. I've been looking at purchasing one but nowadays they aren't as cheap as they use to be. They did however made upgrades on their boats(thicker material) to justify the extra cost.


No a used Hypalon boat would be compared to the Honda and a new one would be compared to the BMW, and neither are statements about how rich you are or are not. One Saturn might need a quart of oil and the other has it's own limitations also but both will get you there and you don't need to make excuses for either.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

At the end of the day I am just happy to be on the river. What type of boat really only depends on your priorities. Get on the river with some friends and have fun.


----------



## Jiggyjay (Dec 29, 2016)

Jdsampsonite said:


> At the end of the day I am just happy to be on the river. What type of boat really only depends on your priorities. Get on the river with some friends and have fun.


Amen brotha. As the saying goes "whatever floats your boat!"


----------



## flite (Mar 31, 2013)

I got a saturn. its 5 years old. other than sharp rocks i haven't had a problem. Its only 9'6" but it gets the job done. Yes the plastic clips that hold the floor in maybe aren't the best idea but even with one broken i still haven't lost the floor. The plus side is that i use the floor as a sleeping pad and its super easy to get in and out.

So now about my 20 year old Hyside that is literally falling apart. Last year I peeled off all the d rings like an old sticker and re glued them. This winter i will attempt to re glue all the seems holding the tubes together. I feel pretty confident since a friend flipped the boat after a re-glued the d-rings and to my shock they survived the pin and all the carnage that ensued. Lost an oar and some other gear but the d-rings were boomer. I'm real apprehensive re-gluing the seems on the tubes but the rubber is ok the seems are just failing. 

and another bonus is my saturn cost 900 bucks which is equals about 4 dollars a day so far and i see no reason i can't get a few more years out of it.

Also the saturn is good on flips as i have dumped it in west water, the grand canyon, on the yampa, and all over the arkansas river. At 9'6" its real easy to flip back over and get back in.

Happy boating


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

I have one of those 9.5 Saturn's as well. It must have been pretty intense taking that down the grand canyon. That thing gives you a great ride. We have flipped it quite a few times as well. 

For your broken clip on the floor a couple carabineers works great to fix it.


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

*Saturn as a hotub*

Properly fitted with a vinyl liner, it makes a pretty good hot tub on cold day. They have gotten better over the years, The initial bar however, was pretty low.


----------



## fattire (Jun 1, 2010)

The 13 ft raft 6 years.....no seam issues
Handles pulled off when overloaded and we tried to carry it(operator error)
1 valve leak, floor clips broke off
I have had the blue hybrid kayak/raft (used most frequently)for 10 years
no issues
I have had the 12 expedition kayak for 10 years ....no seam issues

very satisfied with all the boats


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I own 3 thwarts to a 13 foot Saturn. The original owner gave them to me when I bought a pair of oars from him. He had the boat 3 yes and it blew a baffle. $900 repair to a $1200 boat totals it. So if you want those 3 red thwarts pm me. Case of beer fair?


----------



## Jiggyjay (Dec 29, 2016)

fattire said:


> The 13 ft raft 6 years.....no seam issues
> Handles pulled off when overloaded and we tried to carry it(operator error)
> 1 valve leak, floor clips broke off
> I have had the blue hybrid kayak/raft (used most frequently)for 10 years
> ...


How do you like raft/kayak hybrid? I was looking at purchasing that mostly to fish lakes and float some mellow rivers. Wondering how it handles white water.


----------



## wamsley (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a 14' bought new in '09 or '08. Can't remember...

The early years saw a lot of use- grand canyon, tat, salmon... like some others on this thread, my boat has had a lot of miles and days and has hit lots of rocks. 

I do my best to clean and 303 at the end of the season, but I am not meticulous about cleaning.

The front and rear handles have broken off (I have replaced with different ones). There are wear spots from the fishing frame and I have done a few small preventative patches in these wear spots. My floor has 2 pin hole leaks in it (I believe, since I found one and patched it, but over a full day on river the floor still seems to be losing air. Of course my patch job could be poor as well)

Overall the boat is still going and I do not regret the purchase at all. For the price paid then, I have beat the hypalon boats in price/year.


----------



## galaxyknuckles (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm glad to hear the other side of the discussion, now with a few years of use. The buzz was very influential in my decision for what my new boat purchase would be. I ended up opting to put a deposit down for a 12' Hyside, after taking a hard look at a saturn or RMR. Ultimately I chickened out on the negative press, and went with the hypalon boat. But maybe next time I am in the market (like a larger boat) I will definitely be looking at them again. It seems like the price makes it an incredible value. And they hold up, so it's a screaming deal at this point.


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

*Thwarts*



NoCo said:


> I own 3 thwarts to a 13 foot Saturn. The original owner gave them to me when I bought a pair of oars from him. He had the boat 3 yes and it blew a baffle. $900 repair to a $1200 boat totals it. So if you want those 3 red thwarts pm me. Case of beer fair?


*
I'd take you up on that. Those old thwarts make fine floating lounge chairs.
*
Back on topic. I've heard that if you go to RMR and tell em that you are considering a Sat____, They will give you a whoop-ass discount on a New___. 
Or when traveling to New Delhi, stop in and get two for the price of one stateside.

Rumor Control


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

That was what I was thinking of doing with them but never got around to it, the beer would be more useful to me.


----------



## outathaboatBruce (Mar 2, 2017)

I have a 10 ft saturn. It's pretty tough. I broke one of the clips that holds the floor in, but I rigged it back together. It's tons of fun in real low water. For 900 bucks I'm not complaining. I wish the tubes were about 2 inches bigger but I'd buy one again.


----------



## FEM33 (Mar 4, 2018)

I’ve only owned my Saturn Kaboat for a few months now, but I have been very impressed with the quality, space, handling, and stability. I use mine more for fishing vs rafting, but love it. I have the SK385XL, and will be adding a trolling motor soon. I also installed the wheels that fold up when not in use, and they make pulling from car to water a breeze. Just giving you feedback on the model I have. It’s 13ft, and 18 inches wide inside the tubes. Got mine from boatstogo.com. They have also been great to work with!


----------



## KlaustheK (Mar 20, 2021)

Thread resurrection! Last year we stumbled into this hobby when tubing the junk run turned out to be way more fun than we anticipated. Three weeks later the brand new azzuro mare (fancy euro brand Saturn from boatstogo.com) showed up. Six inch drop stitch floor, and they now attach like a star raft, more d rings and more handles. Compared to a star raft it’s a no brainer. It had 10 River days in the first month. We only had six weeks to use it before it got too cold for the family but it had 300 River miles by the time I put it under a tarp on the trailer. Low water, inexperienced paddlers, no problems at all. If I get five years out of it I’ll be stoked, but it’s got a six year warranty so it’ll probably go longer. Maybe when it’s dead in ten years I’ll look at Hypalon, but if I can get a new one every ten years and only end up spending 3k total to get to 30years on the water I’ve come out way ahead.


----------



## ScottM (Jun 24, 2010)

I've had mine for 10+ years now and going strong. The only thing that has failed are the foot straps, they disintegrated after a few years. The boat gets on the water about 12-20 times a year for comparison, class II-IV.


----------

